# Cromer Tunnel.



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2009)

The Cromer Tunnel was built in 1906 to take the Norfolk and Suffolk Joint Railway underneath the G.E.R line from Norwich to the now long closed Cromer High Station. It provided the M.G.N Railway with access to Cromer Beach Station which was much more better sited in the town. It is the only standard gauge Tunnel in Norfolk , with most of the county being flat. There was a very steep cutting down to the tunnel which I decided not to negotiate as it was full of rubbish, fridges etc. SOrry for the quality of the shots, never realised there was muck on my lense!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting looking tunnel that and nice to see the two different bridges. Be good to see inside but I don't blame you for not going down...it looks quite perilous to me! 
Good stuff, Blacky!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2009)

Blieve me Foxy it was very perilous. There was a small track down but it was VERY steep and would have been easy enough to get down but I would not have fancied my chances getting back out! Ha HA! There was a lot of shite in the cutting. I did actually go all the way back again to go down the track but my nerves got the better of me!


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 20, 2009)

That tunnel does look way cool! Shame it doesnt get less steep further down or something. I've got a sled you can borrow, and I'm sure we could tow you out lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 20, 2009)

ts only a very short tunnel at 61 yards but yes the cutting was very steep. Easy enough to get down but at 17 stone not all that easy to get out! I should have taken someone with me and then I could have gone and taken some shots which would have been the first EVER of the inside of that particular tunnel. If I had someone to watch my back I would go in.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

I might be digging myself a hole here BS but what the heck! By any chance are these near a seafood factory that i knew as "Cromer Crabs"? I distinctly remember delivering a truck load of them one night to Hunstanton then Cromer & asking my mate to hold tight whilst i went to look at a tunnel.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 26, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> I might be digging myself a hole here BS but what the heck! By any chance are these near a seafood factory that i knew as "Cromer Crabs"? I distinctly remember delivering a truck load of them one night to Hunstanton then Cromer & asking my mate to hold tight whilst i went to look at a tunnel.



Yes Badoosh you are right. although they have moved to another site in the same town the original Cromer Crab Company are right next to the tunnel. Well done


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Yes Badoosh you are right. although they have moved to another site in the same town the original Cromer Crab Company are right next to the tunnel. Well done



Wow, thanks bud. I'm gobsmacked this is the place. That was back in '91-'92 & my mate was like "Where the hell have you been?" . Yeah but i needed to know lol. It only took 17 years to find out thanks to you!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 26, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Wow, thanks bud. I'm gobsmacked this is the place. That was back in '91-'92 & my mate was like "Where the hell have you been?" . Yeah but i needed to know lol. It only took 17 years to find out thanks to you!



You are welcome my friend. Just a quick a quick question then... when you told your mate to hang tight whilst you went for a look... did you actually go down onto the trackbed?


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> You are welcome my friend. Just a quick a quick question then... when you told your mate to hang tight whilst you went for a look... did you actually go down onto the trackbed?



Yep, sure did & i vaguely remember coming back covered in mud lol. It was about midnight, a lighter for finding my way & didn't get very far but i always wondered what the place would have looked like in daylight, etc. Man, that has brought back a few memories!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 26, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Yep, sure did & i vaguely remember coming back covered in mud lol. It was about midnight, a lighter for finding my way & didn't get very far but i always wondered what the place would have looked like in daylight, etc. Man, that has brought back a few memories!


Well you certainly beat me old mate. I just got shots of the exterior and was shit scared to go down the cutting as I was scared I might not get out again. I will have to make sure the wife is watching my back as last time I was soloing!. Same thing with Withcall last time, I am so desperate to walk the whole 971 yards.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Well you certainly beat me old mate. I just got shots of the exterior and was shit scared to go down the cutting as I was scared I might not get out again. I will have to make sure the wife is watching my back as last time I was soloing!. Same thing with Withcall last time, I am so desperate to walk the whole 971 yards.



Don't get me wrong, when i said not far it was literally yards due to a few minutes sapre wiating for the guys to arrive so we could offload. I'm sure you'll do the full length at some point, especially the latter


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Don't get me wrong, when i said not far it was literally yards due to a few minutes sapre wiating for the guys to arrive so we could offload. I'm sure you'll do the full length at some point, especially the latter



I am actually going back here very soon to tackle the deep cutting. I could not leave this thread without an internal shot!!


----------



## Badoosh (May 2, 2009)

I look forward to seeing some insides shots


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2009)

Yeah thanks Badoosh although with such a short Tunnel I am pretty sure there will not be all that many! Also not a lot of Calcification I dont think.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2009)

*Cromer Tunnel. The inside.*

Earlier today me and the Family bombed up to Cromer for me to finally conquer the huge cutting down to The only standard gauge tunnel in Norfolk. I needed someone to keep on eye on me as the way down was very steep and a good 60 foot scramble down on the arse. Once down though it was well worth it ... The Pics... Mrs Shuck watching my descent in case I buggered over! I aint very good with heights! 


A small Tunnel but in remarkeby good shape. 


Signalling Posts.... 





Permanent Way Workers Refuge... 








Looking out of the East Portal towards the roadbridge.... 


... Another Refuge... 


Signalling Post...


Road Bridge from the Tunnel.





As Far as know these are the first pics that have ever been taken of the inside of The Cromer Tunnel. I have been living in Norfolk for well over 30 years and seen an awful lot of Railway pics and never seen any of the inside of this particular tunnel.


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2009)

You did it! Well done! And well done to Mrs Shuck for keeping an eye out for you. 
Excellent job, Shucky. Enjoyed seeing your pics.


----------



## Labb (May 2, 2009)

Great pictures, Blacky. I can see you have cleaned the lens of your camera. The old line between Great Yarmouth and the northern part of Norfolk should never have been closed.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> You did it! Well done! And well done to Mrs Shuck for keeping an eye out for you.
> Excellent job, Shucky. Enjoyed seeing your pics.



Cheers Foxy... It was well worth getting down onto trackbed level. The tunnel is tiny but worth the effort.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> Great pictures, Blacky. I can see you have cleaned the lens of your camera. The old line between Great Yarmouth and the northern part of Norfolk should never have been closed.



Yes Labb I never realised I had a smudge on the lens. You are right about the line you know, with the amount of Holidaymakers that use the roads these days and get stuck in traffic jams. They should have at least mothballed it and maybe re opened it as traffic demanded. Beeching cannot ever be forgiven in my books.


----------



## Badoosh (May 11, 2009)

Great to see you made it BS, cool pics too, well done. It looks a pretty clean tunnel, little graf or rubbish, which is good.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 11, 2009)

Yah I think its most likely because of the steep old cutting leading down to it Badoosh!


----------

